# Driving other Cars - Quinn Policy



## Ravima (7 Nov 2008)

Motor certificate allows me to drive any car, not my property, ie neighbours/friends. Policy book says that the DOC extension only applies to private cars with CC equal to or less than my own. What happens if I am driving meighbours mondeo (1.8) but I only have a corsa (1.0) insured myself. 

Am I insured? Which takes precedence, certificate or policy book?


----------



## bond-007 (7 Nov 2008)

Well if stopped by the Gardaí you are covered, cert says so. 

If you have an accident in the 1.8 and total some guys 7 series BMW Quinn will have to pay out but they may well come back after you.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Nov 2008)

The only people who can confirm this are Quinn.  Get your clarification in writing.  It doesn't pay to take chances with any type of insurance.


----------



## bond-007 (7 Nov 2008)

The Gardaí are always happy if it says so on the cert. As far as their concerned Quinn must pay up so you are safe from a prosecution for no insurance. But Quinn will come after you for the cost of the claim should it transpire you are not covered under the terms of their policy.


----------



## nolo77 (7 Nov 2008)

Also, check what cover your policy gives you  when driving your neighbour's car.  As far as I know even if you have fully comp on your own vehicle, you only have 3rd party driving anyone else's car.

My brother found this out to his cost last May. He drives a 2-litre Nissan and he sometimes borrows my daughter's Fiat Punto. He crashed  a red light last May and wrote off both the Punto and the other car.

Sun Alliance covered the other driver's expenses completely (3rd party) but my brother had to fork out €4,000 to replace our car! Luckily, no-one was injured!

No one in our family borrows anyone's car now without getting named on their policy!


----------



## bond-007 (7 Nov 2008)

That is typical of most policies. They are really nothing more than a gimmick.


----------



## twofor1 (7 Nov 2008)

Ravima said:


> Motor certificate allows me to drive any car, not my property, ie neighbours/friends. Policy book says that the DOC extension only applies to private cars with CC equal to or less than my own. What happens if I am driving meighbours mondeo (1.8) but I only have a corsa (1.0) insured myself.
> 
> Am I insured? Which takes precedence, certificate or policy book?



My young daughter got her first policy this year on a small car with Quinn. After reading your post I checked her cert, as occasionally she drives my car, it says with a full licence she may also drive any other private car with owners permission, subject to the terms and conditions of the policy.

Her policy document states, third party while driving any other privately owned vehicle, can’t own it or be hired, vehicle is roadworthy, and her own vehicle has not been damaged beyond repair. Nowhere does it say equal or less cc.

Could yours maybe be an old policy document?  Hers is a standard policy, possibly you just need to request an up to date policy document.


----------



## Ravima (9 Nov 2008)

Thanks two for one. I have looked up internet and the current policy does not have this exclusion. I will therefore aske for new policy document.

nolo77 - AFAIK, driving other cars is ALWAYS on a third party basis only.


----------



## GA001 (10 Nov 2008)

Ravima said:


> Thanks two for one. I have looked up internet and the current policy does not have this exclusion. I will therefore aske for new policy document.
> 
> nolo77 - AFAIK, driving other cars is ALWAYS on a third party basis only.


 
With exception of AXA - after 3 years you can avail of comprehensive DOC - no other company offers this benefit.


----------



## alancaf (11 Nov 2008)

allianz are now offering comp doc through some brokers


----------



## minivick (27 Nov 2008)

Axa are offering driving of other cars for existing customers who has been with them 3 or more yrs check it out if your an existing customer


----------

